# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  معرفی چند زبان برنامه نویسی موبایل

## noorsoft

1 - برای کسانی که قبلا با زبانهای VB کار کردن زبان MOBILE BASIC یه زبان ایده آل که حتی سخت افزار موبایل را هم میتونین برنامه نویسی کنید برنامش را از آدرس زیر دانلود کنید
http://www.mobilebasic.com یادگیریش خیلی خیلی آسونه و یک اهنمای عالی هم داره

2- برای کسانی که با .NET برنامه کرده اند زبان برنامه نویسی شی گرا سراغ دارم که بسیار عالی کار میکنه آدرس سایتش http://www.godb.com برنامش را دانلود کنین و به راحتی برای موبایل برنامه بنویسین

اگه کسی نتونست بگه تا براش آپلود کنم

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> من کرک را از اینترنت گرفتم ولی آنتی ویروسم که آپدیت شده فایل کرک را پاک کرده فکر کنم ویروسی بود و متاسفانه سایتی که کرک را ازش گرفتم هم بسته شده اجازه بدین دنبالش هستم گیر اوردم تو همین تاپیک میذارم


*

قرار دادن کرک برنامه ها در سایت ممنوع است!*

----------


## zehs_sha

این آدرسش :
http://www.go-db.com/

----------


## drwatson

خواهشا یه جایی آپلود کنید و لینک دانلود godb رو بزارید تا ما اینقدر آواره نشیم
با سپاس

----------


## farzadgj

با جاوا رو آموزش نمیدید؟

----------


## stu-soft

salam ostad nooranian
man yeki az daneshjoohaye daneshgahe somayeh hastam
site mobilebasic baz nemishe
amoozeshesh koja hast?
 :لبخند: ba tashakor

----------

